# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Difference between Java fern Laced (Microsorum pteropus Windeløv) & Java fern Reg?

## ywq8899

Dear All,

Any idea what is the difference between Java fern Laced (Microsorum pteropus Windeløv) & Java fern Reg?

difference i.e 
sizes,
shapes,
leaves texture
growing condition,
price,

Thanks.

----------


## stormhawk

Windelov has branch-like extensions to the tips of the leaves. The regular just has pointy leaves which can be broader. Leaf texture is basically the same but occasionally the Windelov can be brighter green than the regular Java Fern. Occasionally, some leaves on the Windelov will be twisted. Growing conditions should be the same as per other Java Fern variants. Price-wise, different stores have different prices but they should be the same these days.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/f...006000-800.jpg <-- typical Windelov leaves

----------


## kohanson

I bought mine at about 15cm tall for laced and regular and they cost less than 5 dollars per piece. I have them in my tank for about 3 months and there are new plantlets growing at the tips of my leaves. I run my tank with Beamswork Led 600. Should be about 8W only and I on it for about 7 hours per day. No CO2 is pumped in. I am running with Eheim 2217.

----------


## bennyc

Java ferns are easy to plant and suitable for low tech setup. The price for a small windelov at clementi is $2 tied to driftwood.

----------

